# Holiday Palette Pics (Eyes only!)



## Jude (Oct 14, 2005)




----------



## PrettyKitty (Oct 14, 2005)

Cinders looks like Flashtrack and Freshwater mixed together!!!

How is Pearl of the Earth compared to Star Violet?


----------



## user2 (Oct 14, 2005)

Thx for the pics! Those save me a lot of money!

I don't like one of them!


----------



## leti (Oct 14, 2005)

the last one is gorgeous, but I already have gorgeous gold and satin taupe, so I don't know if im going to buy it

the other ones aren't for me


----------



## AlliSwan (Oct 14, 2005)

I wish the olive colors were in the magenta case and vice versa. I like magenta ok but I think I would be all over those colors if they were in the olive case....JMO


----------



## Eemaan (Oct 14, 2005)

*sob* does anyone know when these are going to be available in the UK? I love the teal and olive.  how much do they cost in the US dopesickgirl? Thank you for the pics!


----------



## thegirlgotsoul (Oct 14, 2005)

A Bluer Blue DOES look a lot like Parrot - at least in that photo!


----------



## Joke (Oct 14, 2005)

Thank you so much for the pics!


----------



## Jennifer Mcfly (Oct 14, 2005)

Ooh, I like the pink & the teal! how does the color cranberry(f) in the compact compare to the cranberry that is a VP that is a regularly available color? does that make sense...


----------



## luckyme (Oct 14, 2005)

Can you break down the price one more time for us? Thanks for doing all this work also.


----------



## FemmeNoir (Oct 14, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Jennifer Mcfly* 
_Ooh, I like the pink & the teal! how does the color cranberry(f) in the compact compare to the cranberry that is a VP that is a regularly available color? does that make sense... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

I don't think the reg. Cranberry is a VP. I am assuming they are the same, but maybe somebody that has both can compare.

DopeSickGirl, thanks for posting!
LeeAnn


----------



## Jennifer Mcfly (Oct 14, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *FemmeNoir* 
_I don't think the reg. Cranberry is a VP. I am assuming they are the same, but maybe somebody that has both can compare.

DopeSickGirl, thanks for posting!
LeeAnn_

 
Oops, your right! I don't know why I thought Cranberry was a VP. So, nevermind DopeSick! Thanks anyway!!!

Man, I hate that I already have colors from each palette 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 makes me not want to buy any. I'm a not duplicator!


----------



## xiahe (Oct 14, 2005)

wow, i want them all!

thank you so much for posting this!


----------



## labelslut (Oct 14, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Philosopher* 
_*sob* does anyone know when these are going to be available in the UK? I love the teal and olive.  how much do they cost in the US dopesickgirl? Thank you for the pics!_

 
I asked the Pro store people here in London and they said mid November.


----------



## Juneplum (Oct 14, 2005)

loves it!


----------



## Ms. Z (Oct 14, 2005)

*Holiday Palette & Brush Sets*

Great photos! 

I only purchased the teal palette.  Love it!​


----------



## veilchen (Oct 14, 2005)

Thanks so much for taking the time to post these!!


----------



## galvanizer (Oct 14, 2005)

great pics ~ thanks for posting these!


----------



## Eemaan (Oct 14, 2005)

How much do these cost in the US? ones on ebay for $55  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i want teal and olive, dont think i can wait til November  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   :twisted:


----------



## n_j_t (Oct 14, 2005)

Thanks for posting these! I'm still getting the l/g minis, but think I'm going to pass on the e/s...


----------



## ambidextrous (Oct 14, 2005)

Thanx for the pics!


----------



## mima (Oct 14, 2005)

i really appreciate the pics. i have to see these in person, but it looks like i am getting the teal and olive palette.


----------



## maclay (Oct 14, 2005)

Thank you so much for posting these!


----------



## Aprilrobin (Oct 14, 2005)

wow I like the pink palette best but to me it seems as if that should go in the olive case.
Perhaps I am assigning these color themes some relevance that wasn't intended.

I doubt I'll end up with any of them though. I either already have f/s colors or others VERY close to the new ones.

Ah oh well..

more money for pearlizer backups


----------



## khadijah (Oct 14, 2005)

Thanks for posting these, theyre gorgeous~!!
i love the color scheme in the magenta palette but 2 lustre eyeshadows? I cannot handle 2 lustre eyeshadows in a palette. they irritate my eyes, even when used wet. 
ah well. my wallet will thank me.


----------



## Hikaru-chan (Oct 14, 2005)

I'm gonna need all 3 they are beautiful, mum's buying them me for xmas 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## canadiangirl_1117 (Oct 14, 2005)

Woot, thanks for the pics!  Just cements that I _need_ the teal and olive eyes.  Thank goodness my hubs understands my MAC addiction, he's getting me the Ornamentalism stuff for my bday!!


----------



## badpenny (Oct 14, 2005)

thanks so much for taking the time to take and post the pics!  how big are these palettes?


----------



## Shawna (Oct 14, 2005)

Thanks for posting pics 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   I am all over the Olive palette.  Yahhh.  I can hardly wait.  One ? though, are the mini sets available yet?  Cause I have now heard that they won't be released until November, but I thought they were coming out with all the holiday stuff.  *scratches head*


----------



## kristabella (Oct 14, 2005)

thank you thank you thank you!!


----------



## absolut_blonde (Oct 14, 2005)

WOW. Thanks for posting pics! My lemming has actually changed-- I wanted the teal before but after seeing this, I think I want the magenta instead!


----------



## Jaim (Oct 14, 2005)

I love them all!


----------



## midnightlouise (Oct 14, 2005)

*$#&!!!  I was hoping to only have to buy one of them but they all look so pretty...bah! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Oh, and a thousand blessings on DopeSickGirl for posting all these killer pics


----------



## glassjaw326 (Oct 14, 2005)

can't wait


----------



## Krista (Oct 14, 2005)

Nevermind.


----------



## MACreation (Oct 14, 2005)

love u girl! i'm so happy i preordered these!!


----------



## ishtarchick (Oct 15, 2005)

thanks so much for those pics dopesick! you rock


----------



## V2LUCKY (Oct 15, 2005)

Thanx for the pics girl!!! These just confirm that I will get the Teal and Olive palettes. The Magenta one isn't doing it too much for me.


----------



## FlaLadyB (Oct 15, 2005)

oK...LOVE the last one...except for the blue...me thinks I may go a shopping for the palettes! Thanks again!


----------



## Sushi_Flower (Oct 15, 2005)

Damn you, i don't NEED the Teal pallette but it looks so pretty!

Lucky you being able to get everything so early and being able to afford it all!


----------



## vircore (Oct 15, 2005)

I want pink pallete !!!

thanks for the photographs ^_^


----------



## Rowan (Oct 15, 2005)

Thanks for the quality pics!  If they look as good in person as they do in the pics, I want the teal and pink palettes.


----------



## pinkmilk (Oct 15, 2005)

Im in LOVE with the teal  palette!


----------



## Eye<3Colour (Oct 16, 2005)

ok so ive been out of the loop for awhile now. is this the collection that comes out the 20th? please say yes, cause i love all three palettes!!


----------



## MACreation (Oct 16, 2005)

yes


----------



## Eye<3Colour (Oct 16, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MACreation* 
_yes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

thank you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 when im broke, i tend to stay away from this site, cause it makes me crazy for all the good stuff thats shown here!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and i get sad that i cant go buy anything. but ive have some xtra cash now, just in time for the holiday collections!!! yay!!! perfect timing!!


----------



## Sanne (Oct 17, 2005)

I might take the one with blueer blue, but I'm not sure....I bought cranberry yesterday!


----------



## rachie (Oct 17, 2005)

i want the teal one...NOW!


----------



## Alex (Oct 18, 2005)

I know it's been said many times - but thank you so much for posting these pics! 
I can tell by the regular e/s in the palettes that your pictures are truer to life than the ones MAC did for promo!
My aching VISA card does not thank you at all though, as I had convinced myself that I didn't need any of them and they weren't that great - but now I NEED the Olive palette


----------



## FemmeNoir (Oct 19, 2005)

Can anyone tell me how big the palettes are? Also, how much product does each have? I am trying to compare the amount of e/s to other palettes.

Thanks!


----------



## macearrings (Oct 22, 2005)

Thank you so much for sharing it!  
Thinking about Olive pallette now...


----------

